# cooling tank water down



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

currently my water temp is 86/30 and i was thinking of doing a 20% water change and just filling it up with cold water to cool it down. would this be ok or will it shock the fish if the waters too cold


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

20% of water change and fill up with cold water will shock the piranha...best way to do is lower your temp down every 1 degree from every 1 hour...so you wont shock the fish.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can either put the new water in a little bit at a time or use a fan to cool down you tank water 1st.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ok cheers


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Doing water changes will help alot and u can always put in ice cubes if you want.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

to lower my water temp i normally float th ice cubes, or have a funnel which i have modified to drip water in the tank slowly....i normally put cold water in this and it drips in cold water gradually........nice west ham signature loool


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

dezboy said:


> to lower my water temp i normally float th ice cubes, or have a funnel which i have modified to drip water in the tank slowly....i normally put cold water in this and it drips in cold water gradually........ nice west ham signature loool


yeh..i made it myself.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm having this same problem. I live in SoCal and I have a 90g and a 20g and the heaters in both are unplugged and the tank water is staying at a constant 83.5-84 for the past couple of days. I've tried cooler water in my water changes, floating ice in water bottles, and keeping a fan over the water, and the temp cools down a bit but then just returns to its original temp.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

alan said:


> I'm having this same problem. I live in SoCal and I have a 90g and a 20g and the heaters in both are unplugged and the tank water is staying at a constant 83.5-84 for the past couple of days. I've tried cooler water in my water changes, floating ice in water bottles, and keeping a fan over the water, and the temp cools down a bit but then just returns to its original temp.


This wont kill the fish, it will just mean that you will need to make sure that you keep a high oxygen content in the water, because as the water gets hotter it becomes less dense................ie meaning less oxygen for the fish....


----------

